# Looking for card stock



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have been looking all over for card stock and I can't seem to find exactly what I need. I would like to find 8 1/2" x 11", 80 lb glossy to use for my greeting and note cards. I have been making them out of 110 lb white which gives the art a matte finish and may be a bit too heavy. They look okay, but I think the glossy would be much better and the 80 lb lighter to make it easier to fold. Does anyone know where I can get some? Thanks.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Have you checked with Dick Blick art supply online?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

bergere said:


> Have you checked with Dick Blick art supply online?


I was able to find some Monday online at a place called Paperworks. I ordered two different 80 lb glossy to see how they work. They are being delivered today, so I'll be able to get printing very soon. I was having trouble finding some A2 and A9 envelopes locally and they had those also. I didn't even think of Dick Blick, guess I should have. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Shoplet.com has good selection and excellent prices. Sign up for fatwallet.com, and then you can get 2.5% rebate from all orders.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to craft with paper....buy alot from Joann....here is a link to their white glossy paper....
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd59339


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. I think the glossy paper at $5.99 for 10 sheets is a bit too high for me. I'll wait on using glossy until I get a new printer which won't be for a good while. For now I'll use the 110 lb matte which only costs me about .07 a sheet and looks pretty good.

Nomad


----------

